# Anyone at Bonterra Park at the moment ?



## Grizzly

Is anyone at Bonterra Park at the moment ?

G


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

We are booked on for the 15th of December until the middle of Jan when we clear off to Morocco..

ray.


----------



## wakk44

We are booked in for January on a rally with the MCC,sounds like a nice place and good site,looking forward to it.


----------



## mentaliss

wakk44 said:


> We are booked in for January on a rally with the MCC,sounds like a nice place and good site,looking forward to it.


 Was there a week ago, spent six weeks there, super site, back there next year ( if we can get a pitch)


----------



## teemyob

VicDicDoc is in Benicassim I think. Maybe at the other one. Alkazar!?

TM


----------



## rayrecrok

> wakk44"]We are booked in for January on a rally with the MCC,sounds like a nice place and good site,looking forward to it.


Hey up Steve.

When in January will you be there?...

ray.


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks all...I was rather hoping for someone there now...

Come in VDD!

G


----------



## bognormike

G 
yes, Vic normally goes to the "other one" up the hill. Bonterra Park is in the town, about a mile away. He may come back later, if not send him a PM. You might be able to get some info via him.


----------



## wakk44

rayrecrok said:


> ..............
> When in January will you be there?...
> ray.


Hi Ray,
We have booked for the whole of January,hoping to arrive for the new years eve function organised by the MCC.It's our first time there so hopefully you'll be able to sort us out as you will have been there a while when we arrive.........mines a guinness :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc

Hi de hi campers 8) yep we at 'the other' campsite - Azahar - ok, its an extra half mile from Bonterrible but its cheaper & electric isn't metered so come the cooler nights we're not afraid to leave the 'leccy convector heater on all night if needs be & its not as regimented (infact truth be told it could do with a little TLC) but hey, the hotel across the road on the beach serves good coffee & food & a walk to Bontera's restaurant for (english)(kind of) breakfast or decent lunch isnt a drag & supermarket & Lidl stock everything (except crunchy peanut butter but i got a stock comong up from UK via Bryn & Rosemary (the SNAIL) who are arriving tomorrow evening . . . Never been here ? Give it a try, clean toilets constant hot water in the showers & friendly faces, its predominantly Dutch vans at the moment but UK snowbirds fluttering in one by one till its 'little England' (without the winter weather. . . And did i mention its cheaper than the 'posh' one 
Tomorrow (Tues) forecast 32deg so its shirt off & try not to scare the old ladies or animals with my physique 8) 
Bontera does have its followings & people seem to return year after year but . . . Its not for me as i like life a bit more laid back & Camping Azahar suits. :wink:


----------



## teemyob

We like a night out. Bontera has a security guard and you can come and go as you please 24/7.

Do Azahar still lock you out or in our case IN at 10:30pm?.


----------



## vicdicdoc

teemyob said:


> We like a night out. Bontera has a security guard and you can come and go as you please 24/7.
> 
> Do Azahar still lock you out or in our case IN at 10:30pm?.


Yep but we got a key to the gate & know the 'funny' handshake :wink:


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks vic.

We know both BP and Azahar; tried the latter but not for us - the only pitches available were either inches from someone elses's door because of low trees or only accessible at risk of grounding.

( U) IF (/U) you are passing BP and it's convenient- don't go out of your way- please will you ask if they are having a Christmas day meal and how to book ?

Thanks

G

Edit to add: I did try e-mailing them but no reply.


----------



## daffodil

So how much is it to stay at either and how much cheaper at Azahar and are they open all the time I.E late Jan early to mid Feb, this from a total newbie to winter camping :?


----------



## vicdicdoc

daffodil said:


> So how much is it to stay at either and how much cheaper at Azahar and are they open all the time I.E late Jan early to mid Feb, this from a total newbie to winter camping :?


AFAIK Azahar open 365, I'll get prices for you,i know 1to 30days is slightly more than 31 to 59days & 60+ is cheaper still


----------



## Grizzly

Using the ACSI discount card Bonterra Park is 18 euros per night and Azahar is 16 euros per night. That includes 4 amp EHU at Azahar and 6 amp at Bonterra Park.

If you book via either of the clubs you will get Bontera Park for less than these rates plus, if you book for less than 30 nights, the EHU comes with it, unmetered.

I did read somewhere that, if you went to Bonterra on ACSI rates you got a cramped pitch at the top of the site. We went last year, at ACSI rates, and had an excellent. large pitch which we were able to choose ourselves from any available.

Both are open all year.

G


----------



## vicdicdoc

Grizzly said:


> Thanks vic.
> - please will you ask if they are having a Christmas day meal and how to book ?
> Thanks
> G
> 
> Ok, we going for lunch tomorrow so I'll ask & if available I'll get Xmas & New Year menu but they usually do lay on a decent spread.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Grizzly said:


> Using the ACSI discount card Bonterra Park is 18 euros per night and Azahar is 16 euros per night. That includes 4 amp EHU at Azahar and 6 amp at Bonterra Park.
> 
> If you book via either of the clubs you will get Bontera Park for less than these rates plus, if you book for less than 30 nights, the EHU comes with it, unmetered.
> G


I think that they got slightly fed up with having people trip the elect & swapped most of the fuses from 4 to 6 . . I've never tripped & as long as you remember to switch off 2bar heater when using elect kettle its no problembo.
Azahar 60+ nights price is around 13€ inc unlimited elect - but I'll check on up-to-date prices & post them on MHF


----------



## rayrecrok

> daffodil"]So how much is it to stay at either and how much cheaper at Azahar and are they open all the time I.E late Jan early to mid Feb, this from a total newbie to winter camping :?


Hey up.

Bontera park is that bad, if you don't book a pitch by the previous March it will be full, we tried two years ago in April and there were no places left..

The reason we are going as we have some friends who have been for the last 3 years and this is the first time we have managed to get on with them for Christmas and the New Year, it's just something different for us as we usually spend the holiday period at the side of the river Ebro in Spain wild camping and fishing, and as a Christmas treat we go into Mequinenza for a Kebab, the only place open :roll: ..
They are very nice kebabs though. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## MyGalSal

Sorry Grizzly wish we were there now but have to wait until January when we will go for a couple of months.
As you found out even with ACSI you can pitch anywhere that is available. Hah! Seems to get busier and more popular every year. 
Two years or so ago they started designating the pitches at the back, under the trees, the least popular, to be used if your stay was less than a week.
We usually stay 2-4 months over winter time. Great site.
It is certainly horses for courses when it comes to opinions re sites. I know there are confirmed advocates of Azahar and the same of Bonterra. However, I have heard the comments before - and I still don't understand what they are based on - that Azahar is 'less regimented' than Bonterra. I don't find Bonterra 'regimented. Popular, busy, yes but 'regimented' no, other than they are quite strict about dogs fouling the site which is certainly OK by me. Pitches are a good size with room and more to extend or erect an awning. Azahar on the other hand has narrow pitches. We tried it - once - and couldn't even use the roll-out because pitch was too narrow. 
Enjoy your stay.
Sal

PS - my avatar is the corniche at Benicassim.


----------



## Grizzly

MyGalSal said:


> PS - my avatar is the corniche at Benicassim.


Yes... brings back memories. Thanks. We're looking forward to staying. I suppose, with any place you pitch, a lot depends on your neighbours. We were not impressed with Azahar though we shared a table for lunch at Bonterra with a lovely couple staying there who raved about it. We had to hold our tongues as we had only spent an hour there, failed to get pitched and had given the key back and gone down to BT, where we were lucky to get in with no reservation. In fairness, there were only a very few free pitches at Azahar and in the end, because the the condition of the access road and the way the trees were planted, we only had one choice; right next to the loo block. Everyone did seem very friendly but I agree with Viv, it really needed a good dollop of TLC and the young men running it to stop sitting on the steps and get clipping, levelling and removing boulders.

G


----------



## Webby1

*Bonterra Park*

We have just crossed over to Spain and are thinking about where we might want to be at Christmas.

Bonterra Park was on our list of possibilities but we had not realised how busy/full it might be. Someone told us that if you just turn up they can almost always find you a place even at busy times.

But don't want to spend Christmas in a stable............... so any suggestions about the getting a booking would be really helpful.
Thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc

*Re: Bonterra Park*



Webby1 said:


> We have just crossed over to Spain and are thinking about where we might want to be at Christmas . . .
> But don't want to spend Christmas in a stable............... so any suggestions about the getting a booking would be really helpful.
> Thanks


Ahh, but God & the 3 wise men ALWAYS go to Azahar in preference to Bonterrible :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

Just give them a phone call to see if you can get on.. Link ....We are there for Christmas and the New Year, Wakk (Steve) will be there as well, any more off here I don't know..

Good luck trying to get a pitch,

ray.


----------



## Grizzly

If you book at Bonterra Park that does not guarantee your pitch. They will not take bookings for particular pitches, only for a place in the campsite.

We turned up, on spec as refugees from another site in town. They had spaces at Bonterra and we went round and selected one we liked but they still would not book that pitch out to us until we actually turned up with the van, about 30 minutes later and did all the paperwork. They were absolutely inflexible on this even though I said I would stay on the pitch ( as as deposit ?) while my husband went to collect the van !

There are 4 different grades of pitch ( Gold, Standard Plus, Standard and Green). We paid ACSI rates but were on a Gold pitch with water and drainage on the pitch.

http://bonterrapark.com/en/accommodation/pitches

I don't know of any way you can get round the question of choice of pitch until you turn up.

G


----------



## suedew

Have stayed at Bonterra a few times, yes sometimes you are at the top under trees, but as soon as a better pitch comes up you can move.
Last time we booked in as ACSI, they also took an electric reading, when we came to pay they checked prices for ACSI and pitch and electric and charged us the cheaper one.
We had a look round the other site a couple of years ago, but felt we would struggle to get the van onto any of the pitches due to trees. The pool didn't look at all inviting either, but wouldn't rule it out for that reason.
Have a great time all you snow birds, wish we were with you.

sue


----------



## Dill

My mate has just Just booked a Gold pitch online for all December without any problems. 

Dill


----------



## The-Cookies

On bonterra now, plenty of pitches still available, even though theres a rally on here

xmas dinners booked up but heard they might open up another room as many trying to get in.

weathers not brilliant had big thunderstorm on sunday night. 

Sunday roast was €5 each yummy.

john


----------



## wakk44

The-Cookies said:


> On bonterra now, plenty of pitches still available, even though theres a rally on here
> 
> xmas dinners booked up but heard they might open up another room as many trying to get in.
> 
> weathers not brilliant had big thunderstorm on sunday night.
> 
> Sunday roast was €5 each yummy.
> 
> john


Hi John,

We are arriving there next week on the MCC rally,looking forward to it.
Is there a tv point on the touring pitches and if so what cable and connection is needed?


----------



## The-Cookies

wakk44 said:


> The-Cookies said:
> 
> 
> 
> On bonterra now, plenty of pitches still available, even though theres a rally on here
> 
> xmas dinners booked up but heard they might open up another room as many trying to get in.
> 
> weathers not brilliant had big thunderstorm on sunday night.
> 
> Sunday roast was €5 each yummy.
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> We are arriving there next week on the MCC rally,looking forward to it.
> Is there a tv point on the touring pitches and if so what cable and connection is needed?
Click to expand...

No tv points as far as I know ,

John


----------



## rayrecrok

We arrived yesterday from France, just settling in at least I have put a washing line up for Sandra. :lol: , No tv points as far as I can see.

We have managed to get in for the Christmas dinner, New Years Eve we are having at one of the vans..

The Cookies have just found us!.

We are on row D5 pitch 13

ray.


----------



## DJP

We are at Bonterra on the MCC Rally. The site is fairly empty at the moment although it is fully booked at some times in January for the Festivals.
No TV points on pitches. Not a lot doing with sat dish either.
On arrival you are given a map and allowed to look at the vacant pitches and make your choice. Even those staying for 6 months year after year cannot pre book a 'favourite' pitch. That's possibly the only down side.
I wont tell you how good the site is or I may not get a pitch myself next year. So bearing that in mind it's awful. Don't come, I want a pitch for Christmas
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
ACSI and site rates are exactly the same for 1-13 days at 18 euro inc 6 amp EHU. Thereafter it is 40c per Kwh.
There are currently 30 vans on the rally with more arriving before and after the festive season. 

25' today after a poor couple of days. Not sure restaurant is fully booked for festive meals, but function room will be occupied by the ralliers.

If you on the site come and say hello Calle D6 pitch 10


----------



## dghr272

DJP,

Is site selection there a problem with the size of the Arapaho??

Hope to head there in May next year.

Terry


----------



## DJP

Hi Terry
We are parked diagonally across the pitch as we have a bike rack on the back and would stick out into the roadway. There is still plenty of room on the nearside for table and chairs and the washing line and bikes are on the offside, it works quite well for us. There is another Arapaho next to us with no bike rack. They are parked longways on the pitch with the car and trailer on the offside and the Fiamma awning on the near side. We are on a Gold pitch with EHU, grey water drain and water tap (not suitable for drinking unless boiled or through a Nature Pure filter).
It really is a good site with good staff and lots to do close by plus a Mercadona and Lidl on the doorstep. Cycle paths everywhere. They are spending LOT's of money in the town on improvements.
On arrival you choose you own pitch. If you are in the D calle (rows) go for an even number. (More sun).

BTW it's great in May, we don't come here then, it's only awful in December and January :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## thesnail

*Snails on Azahar*

Rosemary and me along with a bunch of nice guys are on Azahar been here since November will be staying till "The snow melts in the pass"

Plenty of pitches here we have been overwintering here for seven years so there must be some attraction.
Yes the site is different to Bonterra but on Azahar you get a double size pitch for the Winter period.

Bryan


----------



## thesnail

*Pitch news*

Just a though another reason we stay on Azahar, we book our pitch from year from year it is fairly flexible here, so you can change your booking by phone, and you dont need to pay up front

:lol:

Bryan


----------



## Webby1

*Cycle helmets in Benicassim*

Now we do not usually wear cycling helmets (but let's not discuss that here) but I am aware that the law has changed in Spain and am wondering how it is being enforced in the Benicassim area.

Does it count as an urban environment.................I would hate to find the local cops just waiting offsite to fine those without helmets.

Or does everyone wear helmets ????


----------



## Grizzly

More cyclists are wearing helmets this year than last we think but we have seen some without helmets. The local police were outside Lidl in force this morning but seemed to be pulling over cars. They didn' t seem to have any radar devices in view anyway.

The Via Verde towards Oropesa has a diversion at the moment, along a road with cars. They are doing work on the main section. If they want to catch people helmet- less that would be a good place to do it. 

G


----------



## Grizzly

We have just come back from the Via Verde ( which has re-opened until the 6th January ; they are laying a pipeline for desalinated water and there has been a diversion up to now along roads inland).

The first item on the information signboards detailing cycle route round Benicassim and Castellon is" It is Compulsory to Wear Cycle Helmets"

For dog owners: we were told by a Brit resident in Benicassim yesterday that dogs are not allowed on the beach in winter now, as well as in summer. This is a new rule introduced this year. She was walking her dog, on a lead, along the boardwalk on Heliopolis beach.

G


----------



## Sideways86

*June*

Hi

we have just booked for Bonterra Park in June with a tag axle Kontiki and small bike trailer, any clues where the bigger pitches are please

I understand you pick when you arrive, any other tips also would be most helpful
Many thanks


----------



## dghr272

Sw86

See DJP's posts above.

Terry


----------



## Sideways86

Yes I did read it thanks, I was thinking of general tips etc also

Thanks


----------



## wakk44

Sideways86 said:


> Yes I did read it thanks, I was thinking of general tips etc also
> 
> Thanks


We are on Bonterra at the moment,an excellent full facility site about 10 minutes from the beach and town centre.The advice about getting an even numbered pitch for more sun is correct but if you are coming in June then I think getting a more shaded pitch would be preferable as it will be hot.
Weather at the moment is about 15-17C during the day but the realfeel is hotter as it is wall to wall sunshine with little or no wind.The downside is that it drops cold when the sun goes down at around 6pm and we have to put the heating on.

We are right next to the wifi transmitter(18 euros per month)so are getting a good enough signal to stream UK TV through filmon without any drop outs or pixelating.

The on site restaurant is very good,went for a 3 course sunday lunch with MHF member rayrecrock(Ray and Sandra) yesterday for about 10 euros including a bottle of wine,good quality and value.


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: June*



Sideways86 said:


> Hi
> 
> we have just booked for Bonterra Park in June with a tag axle Kontiki and small bike trailer, any clues where the bigger pitches are please
> 
> I understand you pick when you arrive, any other tips also would be most helpful
> Many thanks


Look at the Bonterra Park website and there is a site plan shown. The Gold coloured pitches are the biggest ones. There will be a Club ( C&CC I think) and an ACSI rally on in June I think and they book the Gold pitches so you won' t have an entirely free choice. You will be given a map, marked with the areas you can't choose and told to go and pick.

You have a choice of 6 amp or 10 amp EHU depending on the fuse. If you stay less than 30 days and book with CC then your 10 amp is free and unmetered .

G

The Torreon restaurant opposite the Torre Vicente on the passeo maritim is a good place for coffee and Sunday lunch. We like the Casino bar and tapas place too, in town, opposite the car parks near the old railway station buildings. Casa Theresa also v good, behind the church, but book.


----------



## Sideways86

Hi

Thanks for your information, is there a safe parking area while you go off and find the pitch of your choice ?


----------



## wakk44

Sideways86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your information, is there a safe parking area while you go off and find the pitch of your choice ?


Yes,after booking in at reception they will open the barrier and then just go through and park up on the right,you can then go and choose a pitch if you haven't been allocated one.


----------



## Bern2544

Just been looking at this thread, we are heading down that way next week so was wondering if either BP or Azahar have any space at the moment. And more importantly whats the weather like??

Cheers


----------



## DJP

Bonterra pretty full, weather very nice last few days, come on down.
A lot of spaces coming free on Saturday, MCC rally pack up and move out, that's over 50 pitches.


----------



## Bern2544

DJP said:


> Bonterra pretty full, weather very nice last few days, come on down.
> A lot of spaces coming free on Saturday, MCC rally pack up and move out, that's over 50 pitches.


Thanks for that think we'll give it go, leaving Monday just hope the weather in France isn't too bad.

Cheers


----------

